# Name something that has made you laugh



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

?


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

My sister and I saw a woman at the pool that was brave enough to wear a bikini despite her MASSIVE thighs. My sister called her her "spirit animal". :lol


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I learned ways to shut up a atheist.... but I can't tell you, or I would have to ____ you.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My friends.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Claudia87 said:


> My sister and I saw a woman at the pool that was brave enough to wear a bikini despite her MASSIVE thighs. My sister called her her "spirit animal". :lol


that does feel a bit rude and not funny at all.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

saw a racoon being thrown ._.


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew (Sep 4, 2013)

My face
My life


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

The posts above.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

this post on another site made me laugh a few minutes ago



BigMike said:


> It's almost like they go at everyone exept each other.
> 
> Maybe theres more to meets the eye (idk what that means i jus wanted to say taht cuz i saw that quot ein a movie once and it sounds cool)


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Texas Republican Chris Ladd penned an article in the Houston Chronicle admitting that the recent Republican takeover of the Senate means that "We're about to get two years of intense, horrifying stupidity". Being a liberal and hearing a Republican criticizing his own party that way brought on a rather loud belly laugh--even though it is a sad state of affairs. Some of them are actually not as stupid as the electorate and the dip shi+s they put in office.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My niece! she is funny


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a friend of mine walked into a pole once...it was funny cuz we were high ._. that was years ago...i wonder what they do now...i know one of them is a father now...and im still the person i was when i was 18 only worse


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Lmfao Spazosaurus! xD

http://www.theonion.com/articles/fossilized-evidence-reveals-spazosaurus-was-larges,33020/

"Further examination of the limbs also supports the theory that the Spazosaurus was tremendously weak and nervously flailed about its withered arms like a total jackass," added Hopkins."

"According to researchers, the 30-foot-tall, hunched-over Spazosaurus were bizarre, thick-headed outcasts, known for lacking basic social graces and dying in idiotic ways. The scholars confirmed that every single dinosaur in the Jurassic Period ostracized the accident-prone Spazosaurus, which was a close cousin to the constantly rejected Dip****lodocus."

"Brunner told reporters that researchers experienced a combination of fascination and contempt after discovering that the Spazosaurus had one really dumb-looking feather growing out of its head."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The LEGO movie


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This video of my classmates doing funny stupid things in classroom back in HS. I was watching it last night. I was surprised how happy and carefree we were at those times.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Watching Mr.Bean meet the Queen yesterday on Comedy Central Extra.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

other people's misery


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Elf in a shelf
***** in a drawer
**** in a bundt


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

english fails


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Watching Mr.Bean again. This time he bought a chair and put it on the top of his car, driving home sat in the chair.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Gift wrapped an old cowgirl boot for a present


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sin said:


> What makes me smile is another's misfortune


looks like we got something in common here


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

Schadenfreude is a good word that comes to mind to describe that.

On a side note about a thought I had ala Steven Wright, I sometimes have one-sided conversations with myself. But I never respond. 

See the apparent paradox here! It made me laugh when I thought about it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Watching a football match the other day, the ball hit the referee and bounced straight to the opposing team.


----------



## Robotboy96 (Oct 21, 2014)

One of my friends lives in the woods and they own a meat shop so they have cows. 

One day, my friend and I were outside his house and his dad took his gun out to the cow pen to harvest a cow. We couldn't see what was going on with my friend's dad, but this is what we could hear:

*Loud Gunshot*

Me: "Jeez, I think he got it."

My friend: "No, he missed."

Me: "How can you tell he..." *Interrupted by another loud gunshot*

*Small pop noise*

"Now he got it."


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

the interview had a few good laughs


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

These old Godzilla movies. So fake lol


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i was watching a movie , and the woman wasn't acting very good , and there were some human based noises too in the background , that made me laugh


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

This guy on omegle said "Sometimes I like to dig a hole in my backyard and pretend I'm a carrot"


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My cat. He sleeps his tongue out and looks really funny.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

George Lucas and Steven Spielberg having sex with a Storm Trooper on South Park.


----------



## Marv1991 (Dec 16, 2014)

My life, cus it's one big joke. Yay for self-deprecating humour, anyone?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Indeed Russell Howard also made me laugh


----------



## matt355 (Jan 13, 2015)

This has made me laugh over the last few days.





4 second clip of Michael Rosen

Feeling down ATM and this still makes me crack a smile


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I overheard someone's conversation in class today and I thought it was funny.

Guy 1: "I think I'm coming down with something."
Guy 2: "Maybe it's updog."
Guy 1: "What's updog?"
Guy 2: "Not much."

Then the second guy started laughing and the first guy rolled his eyes.


----------

